# Air Studios Sold



## BL (Oct 6, 2018)

For anyone interested: https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/pr...6/air-studios-sold-to-russian-business-tycoon


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2018)

Breaking news... AIR will still be AIR, with everyone great that works there, working there.
Someone bought something. haha


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 6, 2018)

I wonder if Spitfire Audio will change their name to something like "Gudkov Audio" just for good measure?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2018)

Regardless of who he is, I hope the new owner will build upon the proud legacy of the studio.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ptram (Oct 7, 2018)

O my. I was still saving to purchase them!


----------



## chrisr (Oct 10, 2018)

I think this is the first nail in the coffin of Air Lyndhurst, and I expect the incredible staff and freelancers who've just been sold up the river probably feel the same way.


----------



## chrisr (Oct 10, 2018)

I expect Air Lyndhurst's turnover / bookings have never been healthier than in the past 5-10 years, so i think it's a different dynamic Gunther.

*** edit the above sentence was just responding to a post that's been moved by Mike - I try not to have conversations with myself too often ) ****

I bet Mr & Mrs Demin have already scheduled their 1st karaoke session by now...

"They said they love music" ...ffs.


----------



## ptram (Oct 11, 2018)

Seen what Demin has done to an historical mansion in the Dorset, we can expect the studios to be transformed in some high-tech disco club.

https://www.cnbc.com/2013/09/26/sandbanks-russian-snap-up-luxury-dorset-mansions.html


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 11, 2018)

I've moved the political part of the discussion to this new thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spinoff-of-air-studio-sale-the-russians-part.75697/


----------



## chrisr (Sep 6, 2019)

Bumping this...

Now we're almost a year on from the sale - has the past year been business as usual for the studio and it's staff? Anyone with any insights they would like to share?

I'm guessing the lack of any particular news means that my apocalyptic predictions above failed to materialise and that actually things have been chugging along just as before. Think I was (drunk?) a bit overly dramatic in my response in the posts above!

Anyway - would be good to hear that the studio is deemed still to be in safe hands, now that some time has passed?


----------



## thereus (Sep 6, 2019)

Recorded there a couple of months ago. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## chrisr (Sep 6, 2019)

Good-o, thanks, and glad to hear it


----------

